# Getting to 6.2a from scratch



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

I just resurrected a borked HDVR2 (purchased from ebay for $10) and would like to check if there was a "better" method I could have used.

Steps:

62small mfslive: Downloaded iso,reimaged the drive,and replaced in unit. Voila, unit working normally at 6.2, but service/model prefix number showed 321 insead of 151.
Zipper: Zippered to get telnet and network.
6.2a slices: Since there were no slices in mfs after reimaging I googled downloaded and dbloaded 6.2a slices.
Ftp'd them to /var/packages, dos2unix, chmod 755, (from root) dbload /var/packages/*.slice. 6.2a slices now visible in MFS swsystem.
Dagoon Upgrade script: Worked flawlessly, was able to select the correct SW version for the hdvr2. After a reboot, correct model number showing in System Info.
Superpatch: enabled mrv
I suppose steps 1 and 2 could be combined, but since I had no idea at the time if the unit had hardware problems, I wanted to test at each step

Also, because this unit came without an access card and wasn't actively subbed (it will now that i know it works), there was no way to finish guided setup. Therefore, I ran setupcomplete.tcl before the (dagoon) slice upgrade script.

Although this all went pretty painless, I got to thinking about streamlining the process further. Is something like this possible/permissible:


Run a modified zipper that: 1. uses a 62small image 2. dbloads the 6.2a slices 3.doesn't run superpatch 
Replace drive in Unit
Telnet in and run Dagoon upgrade script to install 6.2a
Reboot
Run a modified Superpatch that includes bufferhack and audio only record
Reboot
Run Ehnancement script with an option to install the latest TWP release


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I wouldn't mess with slices. The simplest way is to put a 6.2a image on your zipper CD, and use a version of superpatch that is compatible with 6.2a (linked in the zipper instructions). The release notes for Instantcake indicate they are using 6.2a, so you can buy it from DVRupgrade, or make your own 6.2a image from your new tivo.

Fyi, fakecall.tcl includes the SetupComplete.tcl code.


----------

